# List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2008



## tastebud (Jan 1, 2008)

Following on from last year's thread 
This year I'm going to do it properly, so I can keep tally.
(((Lists)))

Ps. Please don't post last year's films here - there's a whole old thread for that ----->


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2008)

2007 thread here,
www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191828


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

this is now an annual thread, there is also one from 2006


----------



## N_igma (Jan 1, 2008)

Home Alone 16.5.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Jan 2, 2008)

Golden Compass.

walked out, it was too gash. Had just been re reading the books; i can see they were trying, but they didn't give the material anything like the respect LOTR was treated with.

Despite one of the main themes of the books being that children are accepting and and have flexible imaginations, the fil mkaers felt everyone in the audience needed everything spelled out for them in BLOCK CAPITALS, so there was zero dialogue that was not exposition. I half expected someone to go "I'm a human. These are my 'hands'. I can pick stuff up with them. I also have 'legs'..." etc


----------



## innit (Jan 5, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend


----------



## mhendo (Jan 8, 2008)

No Country for Old Men

Fucking awesome. The Coen brothers are back with a vengeance.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2008)

Alvin and the Chipmunks - chuckleworthy in places
Enchanted - surprisingly funny 

(school hols innit)


----------



## tastebud (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I saw a film in a bar yesterday, but it wasn't a 2008 film, it was This is England. Aw, so good but sooo depressing.


----------



## ethel (Jan 8, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead


----------



## ethel (Jan 20, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 20, 2008)

none

same as 2006 

same as 2007

toddlers and cinemas don't mix


----------



## chymaera (Jan 20, 2008)

None.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweeney Todd - Good but not as good as the reviews I'd read


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 20, 2008)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cloverfield
Dan in Real Life


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 20, 2008)

*Enchanted
*I Am Legend
*No Country For Old Men


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 20, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Cloverfield


Is it worth the hype?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2008)

My first film of 2008 was this German film called _Yella_.

It was crap. The story was crap and unbelievable, the acting was hammy, it was just poor.

But Nina Voss is pretty so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 21, 2008)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> toddlers and cinemas don't mix



I'm beginning to work this out for myself.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 21, 2008)

No Country For Old Men
The Assasination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford
The Golden Compass


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:
			
		

> Is it worth the hype?



Yes it is. Thought it was a great film with superb special effects and clever use of a single camera filmed mostly in real time. This is what 'I Am Legend' could have been.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

What's the point of this thread when we have this one?
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=224695&page=31


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> The Assasination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford


Any good? Looked rather dreary


----------



## Mallard (Jan 21, 2008)

Not been to the cinema yet


----------



## zenie (Jan 21, 2008)

Walk Hard The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## madzone (Jan 21, 2008)

Golden Compass

Load of special effects and not much else


----------



## admirablenelson (Jan 21, 2008)

The youngest was 9 yesterday so we took her to see Enchanted.

I was expecting to catch up on my sleep, but it was actually very good. Basically fairy tale princess gets tricked out of fairyland by wicked queen and has to cope in the real world. The princess is played by Amy Adams (I think) and she is very good in the role. A good family film.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Any good? Looked rather dreary




Absolutely wonderful. I mean, completely brilliant in every way. The pace is very slow, but when you kind of settle into it, you don't notice the length, it flies by. The cast is immaculate, the camerawork is some of the best I've ever seen, it's a brilliant story with a lot to say, the music is superb (and Nick Cave's in it at the end). Just ace.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What's the point of this thread when we have this one?
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=224695&page=31


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

A film is a film though


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A film is a film though




Well, yes and no. Anyway, this thread will inevitably be more current


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm too simple to keep up with TWO threads - the other thread should be retitled What Film Did You See Last Night?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

This is England - well worth seeing 7/10
Bee Movie - not bad for a kids film but I got bored 6/10
Kite Runner - surprisingly good version of the book 8/10
Lust, Caution - very worth seeing 9/10
Half Moon (on at the ICA) - interesting but flawed 5/10

I feel like I've already seen more good films this year than in most of last year, which was, imo, a rubbish year for films.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2008)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Ps. Please don't post last year's films here - there's a whole old thread for that ----->


Some cinemas show films that aren't new though, like the prince charles


----------



## tastebud (Jan 21, 2008)

that's okay biddley, this is acceptable. i meant please don't post films that you actually saw last year; in 2007. this is against the rules.
still haven't really been to the movies this year - maybe tonight with my blonde friend.
i wanna see lust, caution though. plus the ritzy looks cool this month... lots i want to see.

(grrr, stop going without me brainaddict - i'm your only friend! )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2008)

thank you tastebud... I won't break the rules


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw This Is England last year


----------



## tastebud (Jan 21, 2008)

bastard!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

And Science Of Sleep


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2008)

Is that any good?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2008)

When is Be Kind Rewind out?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Is that any good?


I loved it, but it was quite a divisive film - some hated it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Is that any good?



yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> When is Be Kind Rewind out?


February 22nd


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> When is Be Kind Rewind out?


Just checked myself - 22nd Febuary.


----------



## Lea (Jan 21, 2008)

Lust Caution - OK but too many erotic scenes
PS I love You - mushy stuff 
Dan in Real Life - nice little romcom


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

Lea said:
			
		

> Lust Caution - OK but too many erotic scenes


No comprende   But seriously, they are genuinely an important part of the story. Are you a nun?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2008)

4 Months, 3 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Lea (Jan 21, 2008)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> No comprende   But seriously, they are genuinely an important part of the story. Are you a nun?



I didn't think that they were important part of the story. Erotic scenes are OK but they went on for a bit too long. Being Chinese female myself I was wondering it's not a film Wei Tang (the lead actress) could take her parents along to watch!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

Lea said:
			
		

> I didn't think that they were important part of the story. Erotic scenes are OK but they went on for a bit too long. Being Chinese female myself I was wondering it's not a film Wei Tang (the lead actress) could take her parents along to watch!



i thought it was essential for the story.
their affair was intense.
and the visual eroticism elaborated that intensity.
wasn't that the whole point of their relationship?


----------



## Lea (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, but I really did not need to see Tony Leung Chiu Wai's balls dangling!


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2008)

Lea said:
			
		

> Yes, but I really did not need to see Tony Leung Chiu Wai's balls dangling!



I do.


----------



## Lea (Jan 21, 2008)

Reno said:
			
		

> I do.



No, it's put me off sex completely. 

But I must say that Tony Leung was looking buff with his six pack.


----------



## madzone (Jan 21, 2008)

Lea said:
			
		

> No, it's put me off sex completely.
> 
> But I must say that Tony Leung was looking buff with his six pack.


 
I read that as 'sex pick'


----------



## Lea (Jan 21, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> I read that as 'sex pick'



LOL


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 21, 2008)

Before the devil knows you're dead
No country for hold men

Both excellent
Preferred the Coen Bros cos the devil one was just so unremittingly bleak


----------



## militant atheist (Jan 21, 2008)

The Kite Runner (1st half - 8/10, 2nd half - 0/10): 4/10


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

militant atheist said:
			
		

> The Kite Runner (1st half - 8/10, 2nd half - 0/10): 4/10


Really? That's what I thought of the book (the latter part being a bit rubbish) but I thought the film wasn't so afflicted with the problem. If anything it toned down some of the melodramatic excesses of the book I thought.

I keep wanting to discuss films and this isn't really meant to be a discussion thread is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I keep wanting to discuss films and this isn't really meant to be a discussion thread is it?


If it isn't for discussion, what is it for?


----------



## dada (Jan 21, 2008)

Lea said:
			
		

> No, it's put me off sex completely.
> 
> But I must say that Tony Leung was looking buff with his six pack.



tony leung with 6 pack and balls dangling?  
oh i must see this film.  

been looking forward to it for a long time.


----------



## mozzy (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw "2 Days in Paris" last week and I thought it was really funny. Parts of it were subtitled as some of the dialogue was in French but it was still really good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

mozzy said:
			
		

> I saw "2 Days in Paris" last week and I thought it was really funny. Parts of it were subtitled as some of the dialogue was in French* but* it was still really good.


Subtitles don't make a film bad


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2008)

mozzy said:
			
		

> I saw "2 Days in Paris" last week and I thought it was really funny. Parts of it were subtitled as some of the dialogue was in French but it was still really good.



Hurray! I fucking love that film.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 22, 2008)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I keep wanting to discuss films and this isn't really meant to be a discussion thread is it?


Huh!? Course it is. It's a film thread on a discussion board - discuss away silly.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 22, 2008)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Huh!? Course it is. It's a film thread on a discussion board - discuss away silly.


Thanks for clarifying   I thought maybe it was just a listings thread for you to gather statistics for your files


----------



## tastebud (Jan 22, 2008)

Of course, it is. But I like discourse too - greatly adds to the content of the files!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2008)

first of the year

Retour en Normandie 

interesting documentary, in parts, dragged a bit in others tbh, a film maker returns to normandy 30 years after he helped to make a film there, the original film;   "Moi, Pierre Rivière, ayant égorgé ma mère, ma soeur et mon frère" (I, Pierre Rivière, having cut the throat of my mother, my sister and my brother)." was based on a murder in the area in the 1830s (plot handily summarised in the title ) , many of the characters in the original film were played by locals, so he went back to see them again, to see what they were doing, warning it includes a really graphic scene of pig slaughter...


----------



## Lea (Jan 30, 2008)

Saw Juno at a preview showing last night. It was a sweet film but nothing exceptional.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 30, 2008)

Really? I was thinking it might be worth seeing - but maybe that's just me buying the hype


----------



## Lea (Jan 30, 2008)

It was quite funny in places but basically it's just about a 16 year old high school kid who gets pregnant by her geeky boyfriend and then she decides to put the kid up for adoption. It was well made but I found the lead actress a bit annoying.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2008)

Went to watch No Country For Old Men last night - impressions? Pretty good, I suppose, great performances mainly, beautifully shot but the storyline meandered a little bit and just didn't quite hang together for me. Very enjoyable none the less but maybe not as good as Fargo imo.

So my list now stands at a mighty 2!!

The Lives of Others (7/10)
No Country for Old Men (8/10)


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 30, 2008)

Mmm, I saw NCFOM too - it was interesting and watchable but I agree it didn't quite hang together. It's also quite a bleak view of humanity and I left feeling a bit depressed. And I didn't find any of the characters - including tommy lee jones - particularly likeable, which didn't help. (6/10)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Mmm, I saw NCFOM too - it was interesting and watchable but I agree it didn't quite hang together. It's also quite a bleak view of humanity and I left feeling a bit depressed. And I didn't find any of the characters - including tommy lee jones - particularly likeable, which didn't help. (6/10)





Spoiler: spoiler



I dunno, I was quite sad when Josh Hilton's character was found shot in the motel, he was quite a warm character. TLJ's sheriff seemed to be finding it all a bit quick for him and i thought he was a bit underused tbh. The psycho-guy, Anton, was grimly menacing but Woody Harrelson's character felt pointless really.


----------



## Reno (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I dunno, I was quite sad when Josh Hilton's character (SPOILER), he was quite a warm character. TLJ's sheriff seemed to be finding it all a bit quick for him and i thought he was a bit underused tbh. The psycho-guy, Anton, was grimly menacing but Woody Harrelson's character felt pointless really.



It might be an idea to put a spoiler tag on this if you absolutely have to give the end away:


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=234702


...not that the actor is called Josh Hilton, but it's easy to figure out who you mean.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Mmm, I saw NCFOM too - it was interesting and watchable but I agree it didn't quite hang together. It's also quite a bleak view of humanity and I left feeling a bit depressed. And I didn't find any of the characters - including tommy lee jones - particularly likeable, which didn't help. (6/10)



Why do you need to have likeable characters to enjoy a film?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Why do you need to have likeable characters to enjoy a film?


Because I am a simple man with simple tastes 

I don't *always* need it, but if the characters are unlikeable it has to be redeemed by something else being brilliant - preferably the plot. But the plot of NCFOM is...minimal let's say, so there was nothing to counterbalance the absence of likeable characters and really draw you into the film.

I'm a proponent of the idea that fictional films should be entertainment, rather than intellectual exercises, and for it to be good entertainment you've got to have something to draw you into the world of the film. I'm not sure NCFOM had that.


----------



## ethel (Jan 30, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Because I am a simple man with simple tastes
> 
> I don't *always* need it, but if the characters are unlikeable it has to be redeemed by something else being brilliant - preferably the plot. But the plot of NCFOM is...minimal let's say, so there was nothing to counterbalance the absence of likeable characters and really draw you into the film.



What about the wonderful dialogue, the exemplary camerawork, the excellent performances, the curious narrative, the startling violence? For starters, like..


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm a proponent of the idea that fictional films should be entertainment, rather than intellectual exercises, and for it to be good entertainment you've got to have something to draw you into the world of the film. I'm not sure NCFOM had that.



Well let's assume you're right in your distinction between 'entertainment' and 'intellectual exercises' (it's a totally bogus distinction IMO - do you really compartmentalise your activities like that?  ). What about NCFOM strikes you as an 'intellectual exercise'. It's hardly Last Year At Marienbad, is it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2008)

Reno said:


> It might be an idea to put a spoiler tag on this if you absolutely have to give the end away:
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=234702
> ...


What is he called? I thought that was his name?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> What about the wonderful dialogue, the exemplary camerawork, the excellent performances, the curious narrative, the startling violence? For starters, like..


Each to their own


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> What is he called? I thought that was his name?





Brolin


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Each to their own



Booorrring answer.

If you follow the 'each to his own' line, Urban surely becomes a series of lists?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Brolin


Aha, that's the one. Where the fuck did i dig Hilton up from i wonder???


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Aha, that's the one. Where the fuck did i dig Hilton up from i wonder???



Wanking over 'that' vid again?


----------



## innit (Jan 30, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
Cloverfield


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 30, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> 4 Months, 3 weeks and 2 days



Easily the best film i've seen this year and probably last year.  A real breath of fresh air.

Also  Old Country 4 Old Men  - good but not quite as brilliant as everyone makes. I think it's the material that is overly familiar e.g. guns , murder , psychopaths, drug deals, mexican border and stuff.

Silent Light - terrific meditative epic, pain, stasis , adultery and medieval german in some weird part of Mexico 

Alice in the Cities - Wim Wenders travelogue currently on release again, charming little film.

I'm not there - ? hard to pronounce critical judgements on , Cate Blanchett was hilarious and brilliant though.


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 30, 2008)

we saw _27 Dresses_ last weekend....its was a garden-variety chick flick but above average....3 out of 4 stars


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Wanking over 'that' vid again?


I've only just seen this! 

Oh, you bitch!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 1, 2008)

I just watched Juno.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 1, 2008)

In January, I went to see:

_No Country For Old Men_
_I'm Not There_
_It_ (this one, not that one )

Was also planning to go and see _Within The Drone_ tonight, but I didn't eat my dinner quick enough.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2008)

second film this year

no country for old men - brilliant


----------



## Shandril19 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweeney Todd
Atonement


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dan In Real Life

Quality film. I love Steve Carell.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2008)

This year, i have mostly been to see films that came out last year. Went to see Control this afternoon and it was fantastic, absolutely loved it and totally enthralled by what unfolded. Best one of the year so far.


----------



## Groucho (Feb 5, 2008)

Cloverfield. Best film of the year so far.

See this film. If you can, see it without reading anything about it.


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 5, 2008)

*No county for old men *****
*The savages ***


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2008)

I am Legend
Dan in Real Life
Enchanted
National Treasure, Number 2 
Mr. Magoriums Magical Emporium 
The Golden Compass
Sweeny Todd
27 Dresses
Rambo XXXVIIII 

I'm bored and there's a writers strike, _OK_?

... and I have a discount card.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2008)

No Country for Old Men
Sweeney Todd
Juno


----------



## ethel (Feb 11, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd 
juno


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 11, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> This is England - well worth seeing 7/10
> Bee Movie - not bad for a kids film but I got bored 6/10
> Kite Runner - surprisingly good version of the book 8/10
> Lust, Caution - very worth seeing 9/10
> Half Moon (on at the ICA) - interesting but flawed 5/10


Still Life 10/10


----------



## tastebud (Feb 12, 2008)

1. 





tastebud said:


> This is England


 8/10.

2. Still Life 9/10. Very good Chinese film at the NFT.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 13, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> No Country For Old Men
> The Assasination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford
> The Golden Compass



There Will Be Blood


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2008)

National Treasure
Cloverfield
Golden Compass
I Am Legend


----------



## Lea (Feb 13, 2008)

Lust Caution
Dan In Real Life
PS I Love You
Penelope
Definitely Maybe
Juno
Sweeney Todd


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 13, 2008)

No Country for Old Men - (the best).

cloverfield - (the worse).

paranoid park - (shit).


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 13, 2008)

tastebud said:


> 1. 8/10.
> 
> 2. Still Life 9/10. Very good Chinese film at the NFT.


Oooh you saw it. Fantastic isn't it?


----------



## tastebud (Feb 13, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Oooh you saw it. Fantastic isn't it?


Very good yes. I thoroughly enjoyed it. For some reason it made me want to travel again though. But this isn't an unusual mind set for me.


----------



## Lea (Feb 17, 2008)

No country For Old Men - great film, lots of action, suspense. Was a bit disappointed with the ending and wasn't sure what the purpose of the role of Tommy Lee Jones' character.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 17, 2008)

Lea said:


> No country For Old Men - great film, lots of action, suspense. Was a bit disappointed with the ending and wasn't sure what the purpose of the role of Tommy Lee Jones' character.


I loved the ending, the way it didn't really have a neat, clean finish.

As for Sheriff Ed Tom (Tommy Lee Jones), he was, in many ways, the central and most important character of the whole story.



Spoiler: No Country for Old Men



Ed Tom is the character who personifies the whole meaning behind the film's title, the sense that there's something new about the present time that is more violent and less comprehensible than what went before, and that people of his generation have been passed by. Of course, in some of the conversations he has later in the film, he also begins to understand that, in many ways, the country has always been like this. Still, his response to the events in the film is, in my opinion, one of the driving forces behind the narrative. In many ways, the movie is _about_ him.


That's my take, anyway.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Alice in the Cities (part of the Wim Wenders season at the NFT - 6/10). Quite an innocent film made in 1974. Could not make a film today about a man travelling around US and Europe with a young abandoned child.

Lust Caution (6/10) Interesting setting about Shanghai during the Pacific War, but the film went on for an hour too long. Thin plot, long on porno scenes. Found myself agreeing with the Chinese censor who cut the film down quite a lot. Generally there's some good films coming out of Shanghai. Would like to see The Soong Dynasty filmed.


----------



## ethel (Feb 18, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd 
juno
there will be blood
be kind rewind


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 18, 2008)

be kind rewind


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind

Really wanted to like this, but it was rather disappointing.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2008)

Reno said:


> Be Kind Rewind
> 
> Really wanted to like this, but it was rather disappointing.



I'm worried I'll feel the same way - reviews seem to suggest the reconstructions are great, but that's all there is..


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I'm worried I'll feel the same way - reviews seem to suggest the reconstructions are great, but that's all there is..



Be Kind Rewind is full of great ideas and sight gags, but it's all over the place and just doesn't hang together as a film. Even the low-fi remakes are never quite as funny as they should be.


----------



## innit (Feb 19, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
There Will Be Blood
Juno


----------



## tastebud (Feb 24, 2008)

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10. Very good Chinese film at the NFT.

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10 Very good Romanian film. Emotionally exhausting though - I needed my bed soon after seeing that.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 24, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> *Enchanted
> *I Am Legend
> *No Country For Old Men



*There Will Be Blood


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 24, 2008)

0


think i only went once last year as well !


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 24, 2008)

Into the Wild
No Country for Old Men
The Other Side of Heaven
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly


----------



## Choc (Feb 27, 2008)

i have seen no country for old men so far. really enjoyed it.

will go to cinema later to see new fatih akin film.


----------



## Choc (Feb 28, 2008)

i went to see the other side of heaven last night.

and really enjoyed it, superb film!

yeter?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 28, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> 0
> 
> 
> think i only went once last year as well !



yep, same for me. tis what happens when you have a child - the dvd library gets well used though


----------



## HeroineSheep (Feb 28, 2008)

The Golden Compass
Enchanted
Atonement
27 Dresses
I Am Legend
American Gangster
Cloverfield
Walk Hard
Dan in Real Life
3:10 to Yuma
Juno
No Country for Old Men
There Will Be Blood
Run Fat Boy Run
The Bucket List
Jumper


PS I work in a cinema


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 28, 2008)

HeroineSheep said:


> The Golden Compass
> Enchanted
> Atonement
> 27 Dresses
> ...



Have you got any choc-ices?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 9, 2008)

Into the Wild
No Country for Old Men
The Edge of Heaven
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
There Will Be Blood
The Conformist


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2008)

1 . Retour en Normandie 
2.  no country for old men
3.  monkey puzzle  
http://imdb.com/title/tt1189897/

seeing 3 this week after a very slow start to the year, monkey puzzle was one of the films being shown at the london australian film festival, held every march at the barbican, seeing 2 others this week, very strange film, psychological hiking drama


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2008)

4. bra boys
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0951318/

another australian film festival film, this one a documentary about a surfer gang in a beach near sydney, interesting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2008)

There Will Be Blood. 

Absolutely stone cold brilliant, best film i've seen in years, DDL is captivating, the whole damn thing is captivating and absorbing and beautiful and i cannot recommend it highly enough. Go and watch this film.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 13, 2008)

tastebud said:


> 1. This is England 8/10
> 
> 2. Still Life 9/10. Very good Chinese film at the NFT.
> 
> 3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10 Very good Romanian film. Emotionally exhausting though - I needed my bed soon after seeing that.



4. Lust, Caution 10/10 - I absolutely loved it.... Beautiful. Was strange to come out of the cinema and find myself in the west end of London.... it really swept me in to China fpr three hours. Plus made me want to visit Shanghai, without over romanticising the place too much. (I know it's very different there now ;-)) I want her dresses and make up!

5. Water Lilies 9/10 - another film I completely love, this year  I also completely love Adele Haenel. Both actresses actually. Perfectly mesmerising for a lazy hungover Sunday afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2008)

5.  unfinished sky

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0838231/

3rd film of the week, an aussie loner ship herder comes across an afghan illegal immigrant who can't speak english and is traumatised - sounds grim, but it was funny in parts, sad in others, violent, shocking, dramatic - enjoyed it


----------



## albionism (Mar 15, 2008)

I Am Legend-So so
Joy Division-Fantastic


----------



## innit (Mar 17, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
There Will Be Blood
Juno
Be Kind Rewind
Lars and the Real Girl
Son of Rambow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 17, 2008)

juno. rubbish


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 17, 2008)

I Am Legend*
American Gangster*
The Golden Compass*
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage

* Can't remember which side of Christmas I saw these so they might not count!


----------



## Lea (Mar 18, 2008)

Saw 10,000BC at the cinema over the weekend. It was crap. I know it's not meant to be a documentary but prehistoric men crossing wide ranging terrain including snow capped mountains, lush green jungles and then a desert to arrive at the pyramids of Giza, all within a few days, is a bit OTT.


----------



## zenie (Mar 18, 2008)

zenie said:


> Walk Hard The Dewey Cox Story


 
Horton hears a who 

Have been staying in with LoveFilm's more lately.


----------



## Lea (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw a nice little French film this evening called Water Lilies (Naissance des Pieuvres). It's set in the suburbs of Paris revolving around 3 teenage girls who aspire to do synchronized swimming. It's a coming of age story and very French.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2008)

I have not seen one film at the cinema yet this year


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2008)

The list reads:



.


----------



## ethel (Mar 21, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd
juno
there will be blood
be kind rewind
the flights of the red balloon-pretentious shite.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 23, 2008)

Son of Rambow
Doesn't all work but for the most part a really really lovely, charming, funny movie.


----------



## Spion (Mar 23, 2008)

Charlie Wilson's War - straddles the line between utter shite and barely bearable.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 23, 2008)

Under the bombs  , just out now.  Hugely depressing film about the 2006 Lebanon/Israel war.  Worth going to see as the film is mixed with real war footage and non actors in a strange blurring of reality & fiction.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweeny Todd
Juno

I loved both of them.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 24, 2008)

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10. Very good Chinese film at the NFT.

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10 Very good Romanian film. Emotionally exhausting though - I needed my bed soon after seeing that.

4. Lust, Caution 10/10 - I absolutely loved it.... Beautiful. Was strange to come out of the cinema and find myself in the west end of London.... it really swept me in to China fpr three hours. Plus made me want to visit Shanghai, without over romanticising the place too much. (I know it's very different there now ;-)) I want her dresses and make up!

5. Water Lilies 9/10 - another film I completely love this year. I also completely love Adele Haenel. Both actresses actually. Perfectly mesmerising for..... etc.

6. The Edge of Heaven (Auf der Anderen Seite) 7/10 I really enjoyed it... for a number of reasons. Yet there were a bit too many silly unbelieveable plot devices to give it more than 7. The handbag grabbing + gun scene I found slightly objectionable - really don't think they should have up that in. I love those parts of Istanbul though!  I loved the film but it was flawed. (It reminded me of Babel actually, but Babel was better).


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Alvin and the Chipmunks - chuckleworthy in places
> Enchanted - surprisingly funny



Penelope - cute
Juno - funny, warm, touching
Golden Compass - LOVED it

(taking minime to see Horton tomorrow, school hols again innit)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 5.  unfinished sky
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0838231/
> 
> 3rd film of the week, an aussie loner ship herder comes across an afghan illegal immigrant who can't speak english and is traumatised - sounds grim, but it was funny in parts, sad in others, violent, shocking, dramatic - enjoyed it





marty21 said:


> 4. bra boys
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0951318/
> 
> another australian film festival film, this one a documentary about a surfer gang in a beach near sydney, interesting





marty21 said:


> 1 . Retour en Normandie
> 2.  no country for old men
> 3.  monkey puzzle
> http://imdb.com/title/tt1189897/
> ...



number 6 of the year , "Orfanato, El",  "the orphanage"  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0464141/

excellent, scary, atmospheric, moving


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2008)

we was gonna watch the orphanage 3 nights on the trot on this bank holiday weekend but the pub got in the way  ah well.....


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 25, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> No Country For Old Men
> The Assasination of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford
> The Golden Compass



Son Of Rambow - ace

Water Lillies - really lovely. Bits were a bit too Eric Rohmer but generally very special


----------



## innit (Mar 28, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
There Will Be Blood
Juno
Be Kind Rewind
Lars and the Real Girl
Son of Rambow
The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 30, 2008)

Saw 'You, The Living' by Roy Andersson.  My god those swedes are weird!  Not as powerful or serious as his masterpiece 'Songs from the 2nd floor' but still a beautiful film with some hilarious set pieces.


----------



## Lea (Mar 31, 2008)

Saw 27 Dresses over the weekend. Nice light romcom. Not brilliant but OK.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 31, 2008)

There will be blood 8/10 - not a masterpiece but has some fantastic acting and great scenes

The boss of it all 7/10 - very watchable but not one of Lars' best


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah, I saw the boss of it all ages ago (year before last maybe  ) at the london film festival and I really liked it, it was very likeable.  I just like Lars, I think, he has a weirdly uncharismatic kind of charisma.


----------



## ethel (Mar 31, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd
juno
there will be blood
be kind rewind
the flight of the red balloon-pretentious shite.
all the king's men


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2008)

I saw a preview of "Gone Baby Gone" which was an absolutely fantastic thriller. It's Ben Affleck's debut as a director, but don't let that put anybody off. Like Clint Eastwoods "Mystic River" it's based on a Dennis Lehane novel, but it's a much superior film. It is set in a rundown neighbourhood in Boston and the actors who play Omar and Officer Beadie Russel in "The Wire" both appear on opposite sides of the law. Michael K. Williams has a small part as a kind police officer and Amy Ryan is very impressive as a neglectful druggie mum whose four year old daughter gets abducted. The film throws up a series of moral dilemmas which by the end aren't resolved in the pad Hollywood way, which makes this a tremendously satisfying film to watch.

Unfortunately its UK release is still being held back till June because of the Madeleine McCann case.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2008)

Lea said:


> Saw 10,000BC at the cinema over the weekend. It was crap. I know it's not meant to be a documentary but prehistoric men crossing wide ranging terrain including snow capped mountains, lush green jungles and then a desert to arrive at the pyramids of Giza, all within a few days, is a bit OTT.



It sounds fantastic!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2008)

Reno said:


> I saw a preview of "Gone Baby Gone" which was an absolutely fantastic thriller. *It's Ben Affleck's debut as a director, but don't let that put anybody off.* Like Clint Eastwoods "Mystic River" it's based on a Dennis Lehane novel, but it's a much superior film. It is set in a rundown neighbourhood in Boston and the actors who play Omar and Officer Beadie Russel in "The Wire" both appear on opposite sides of the law. Michael K. Williams has a small part as a kind police officer and Amy Ryan is very impressive as a neglectful druggie mum whose four year old daughter gets abducted. The film throws up a series of moral dilemmas which by the end aren't resolved in the pad Hollywood way, which makes this a tremendously satisfying film to watch.
> 
> Unfortunately its UK release is still being held back till June because of the Madeleine McCann case.



Oi! You nicked that line from my post about it!

Still, I suspect that that line will be written a number of times when the film is released in the UK!

In all seriousness, glad you liked it.


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oi! You nicked that line from my post about it!
> 
> Still, I suspect that that line will be written a number of times when the film is released in the UK!
> 
> In all seriousness, glad you liked it.



I don't remember your post.  Hating Ben Affleck is one of these tiresome internet past times where wholesale opinions seem to get adopted from tabloids and then passed around on forums. He's not my favourite actor in the world, but he's a decent enough actor when cast in the right part.

Glad you liked the film too though.


----------



## oryx (Apr 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Water Lillies - really lovely. Bits were a bit too Eric Rohmer but generally very special



I would agree with that. I thought the scene shot from a distance, where Marie and Floriane walk up to what looks like a nuclear power station, was one of the most visually striking film shots I've ever seen.

Anyone here seen 'My Brother Is An Only Child'? I quite fancy that tonight as an alternative to yet another night of hoovering up wine & too much fattening food.


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2008)

Also saw Water Lilies a week ago and really enjoyed it. The last scene with girl dancing in the disco and the other two in the pool while a slow haunting track by Para One played on the soundtrack was just beautiful.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2008)

7.

saw "vertigo" today at the barbican, haven't seen it in years, it was a bit crackly and jumpy in parts - must have been a very old print kim novak's eyebrows will give me nightmares i think, but it's still a cracking film...


----------



## Lea (Apr 14, 2008)

oryx said:


> I would agree with that. I thought the scene shot from a distance, where Marie and Floriane walk up to what looks like a nuclear power station, was one of the most visually striking film shots I've ever seen.



That scene is shot at Axe Majeur in Cergy It's a monument. 








.


----------



## Random One (Apr 14, 2008)

Only 3 in the cinema:

Cloverfield
The bank job
Lars and the real girl


----------



## Reno (Apr 14, 2008)

Persepolis - Absolutely perfect adaptation of Marjane Satrapati's graphic novels about growing up in Iran after the Islamic revolution. Wonderful to see a non-CG animation feature again, especially one which is so beautifully designed.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2008)

I have not seen one flick at the cinema yet this year  I dont feel like I'm missing anything tbh.


----------



## oryx (Apr 14, 2008)

Reno said:


> Persepolis - Absolutely perfect adaptation of Marjane Satrapati's graphic novel's about growing up in Iran after the Islamic revolution. Wonderful to see a non-CG animation feature again, especially one which is so beautifully designed.



Definitely want to see this - I loved the book.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, loved that graphic novel - can't wait to see the film!


----------



## innit (Apr 19, 2008)

innit said:


> Lust, Caution
> I am Legend
> There Will Be Blood
> Juno
> ...



Happy Go Lucky, highly recommended, very lighthearted and funny.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 19, 2008)

Control. 

that's it.


----------



## Lauge (Apr 19, 2008)

Control (Didn't really like it)
My brother the only child (Very cool movie about the political tendencies in 70s italy)
There will be blood (One of my favourite movies of all time)
Flammen & Citronen
Persepolis (Or was that 2007?)

This is only films you've seen at the cinema right?


----------



## Lea (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw 2 films over the weekend: 

The Orphanage which was really good. Similar to the Sixth Sense and the Others. Lots of tension and atmosphere. 

Street Kings with Keanu Reeves which was OK but I found the plot to be a bit convoluted.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 21, 2008)

the walker - fuckin' shit. hated it. bored the bollocks out of me.


----------



## ethel (Apr 21, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd
juno
there will be blood
be kind rewind
the flight of the red balloon-pretentious shite.
all the king's men
the st kilda tapes
happy go lucky


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Go Lucky
Saw this last night and liked it a lot. 

Lacked a lot of the usual Mike Leigh misery but well worth watching


----------



## tastebud (Apr 22, 2008)

Isn't that the point of Happy go Lucky though - it's looking at how cynical we've all become (in this culture).

Last night I saw My Brother is an Only Child - absolutely brilliant film! Two brothers growing up in small town Italy in the 60s or so... grow up fighting like hell then become diametric opposites politically speaking + both like the same woman. Anyway... it was great - recommended!

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10. 

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10

4. Lust, Caution 10/10

5. Water Lilies 9/10 

6. The Edge of Heaven (Auf der Anderen Seite) 7/10

7. My Brother is an Only Child (Mio Fratello e Figlio Unico) 8/10

8. Happy-go-Lucky 8/10 but I want to say 9. Fabarooney film!


----------



## boria (Apr 24, 2008)

*Walk Hard*



zenie said:


> Walk Hard The Dewey Cox Story



Did you enjoy the film? I watched it just the other night, and I thought it was hilarious!! really liked the musical references throughout the film and there is also loads of extra stuff on the dvd blu-ray. For those who hasn't seen it yet,   will give you a pretty good idea what the film is all about!


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 24, 2008)

-*Enchanted* 8/10
-*I Am Legend* 6.5/10
-*No Country For Old Men* 7.5/10
-*There Will Be Blood* 9.5/10
-*The Orphanage* 7/10
-*Son of Rambow* 8/10
-*In Bruges* 7.5/10

Not been a bad year for films so far.


----------



## Choc (Apr 24, 2008)

i am really looking forward to see happy go lucky!

i saw it on thursday and enjoyed it.

what a crazy main character though. quite a handful but in a good way


----------



## N_igma (Apr 26, 2008)

Just after seeing Forgetting Sarah Marshell.

Has it's moments but tbh I was very dissappointed by it, looked good on the adverts but was actually shite in reality. Russell Brand was actually the saviour of it, which is hard to believe. S'pose you just have to watch it to find out.


----------



## innit (Apr 28, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
There Will Be Blood
Juno
Be Kind Rewind
Lars and the Real Girl
Son of Rambow
The Other Boleyn Girl
Happy Go Lucky
Persepolis - I really wanted to love it but actually thought it was just ok.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 12, 2008)

This is England - well worth seeing 7/10
Bee Movie - not bad for a kids film but I got bored 6/10
Kite Runner - surprisingly good version of the book 8/10
Lust, Caution - very worth seeing 9/10
Half Moon (on at the ICA) - interesting but flawed 5/10
Still Life 10/10
No Country For Old Men - nothing like the great film the hype suggested and very shallow 6/10
There will be blood 8/10 - not a masterpiece but has some fantastic acting and great scenes
The boss of it all 7/10 - very watchable but not one of Lars' best
Juno 5/10  - meh
Happy go lucky 8/10 - surprisingly good
Persepolis 7/10 - a bit flat and uninspiring compared to the books


----------



## innit (May 12, 2008)

innit said:


> Lust, Caution
> I am Legend
> There Will Be Blood
> Juno
> ...



Caramel - 7/10, it's very sweet and there are some nice performances but at the end of the day it's a bit Steel Magnolias; maybe one for the girls


----------



## CyberRose (May 12, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I Am Legend*
> American Gangster*
> The Golden Compass*
> P.S. I Love You
> ...


I appear not to be able to edit this post for some reason (can it only be editted once?!)

Anyway...

Iron Man


----------



## ethel (May 12, 2008)

belle de jour
i'm not there
lust, caution
before the devil knows you're dead
no country for old men
sweeney todd
juno
there will be blood
be kind rewind
the flight of the red balloon-pretentious shite.
all the king's men
the st kilda tapes
happy go lucky
persepolis
son of rambow


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2008)

No reviews? Hardly any point in just listing what you've seen with no comment.


----------



## Thora (May 12, 2008)

God, I'm not sure I've seen anything at the cinema this year


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> No reviews? Hardly any point in just listing what you've seen with no comment.


Not many people go back and comment on how their tea was in the 'what's for tea' thread 

People like lists


----------



## becki1701 (May 12, 2008)

Oh...um...not many really

Doomsday last night
The one with Ryan Reynolds where he's a dad and it's got Isla Fisher and Rachel Weiss in (yes - I am blonde before you ask)
3 and Out

I can't even remember the rest


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not many people go back and comment on how their tea was in the 'what's for tea' thread
> 
> People like lists


I guess - I'd still appreciate a few words about it.

BeckiNumbers - what did you make of Doomsday?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess - I'd still appreciate a few words about it.


I give a rating out of 10 and a few words summing up my reaction. Feel free to do the same


----------



## CyberRose (May 26, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4


----------



## tastebud (May 28, 2008)

tastebud said:


> Isn't that the point of Happy go Lucky though - it's looking at how cynical we've all become (in this culture).
> 
> Last night I saw My Brother is an Only Child - absolutely brilliant film! Two brothers growing up in small town Italy in the 60s or so... grow up fighting like hell then become diametric opposites politically speaking + both like the same woman. Anyway... it was great - recommended!
> 
> ...



9. Sex & the City. Hmm, I can't really 'rate' that


----------



## rennie (May 29, 2008)

Persepolis.


----------



## Structaural (May 29, 2008)

none


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 30, 2008)

Iron Man - it was ok although i felt that there was a worrying undertone of the kind of stereotyping about the _'enemy'_ that was last so obviously prevalent in Macarthy-era US. Those nasty Afghanis water-boarding Stark (s'funny, could have sworn that it was the good old USofA who were recently criticised for using this method of 'coercion'), those nasty Afghanis killing each other and the US trying to protect the locals, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 2, 2008)

In the last month or so...

_Happy-Go-Lucky_

_Burroughs_ ('83 documentary)

We're almost halfway through the year, and yet I've only been to the cinema three times so far.


----------



## Choc (Jun 2, 2008)

i have seen and enjoyed _caramel_ the other week.


----------



## innit (Jun 2, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
There Will Be Blood
Juno
Be Kind Rewind
Lars and the Real Girl
Son of Rambow
The Other Boleyn Girl
Happy Go Lucky
Persepolis
Caramel
Indiana Jones etc
Sex and the City


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 2, 2008)

Cloverfield
Happy Go Lucky
I Am Legend

i think theres one more but i cant remember....

I liked Happy Go Lucky best.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh yeah.... it was Juno.

We try to go to the cinema once a month with our bogof tickets but May has been full of exams so we havent been for a while... poobums x x


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas


----------



## innit (Jun 16, 2008)

Lust, Caution
I am Legend
There Will Be Blood
Juno
Be Kind Rewind
Lars and the Real Girl
Son of Rambow
The Other Boleyn Girl
Happy Go Lucky
Persepolis
Caramel
Indiana Jones etc
Sex and the City
In Search of a Midnight Kiss - laugh-out-loud funny in some places (imho), very sweet - 8.5


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 16, 2008)

Into the Wild
No Country for Old Men
The Edge of Heaven
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
There Will Be Blood
Paranoid Park
Standard Operating Procedure
Joy Division
Heartbeat Detector (utter garbage!)


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 17, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2008)

stupid stupid thread - reviews please!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2008)

No Country for Old Men 
Sweeney Todd 
Juno 
Happy Go Lucky 
Indiana Jones and the something something


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> No Country for Old Men
> Sweeney Todd
> Juno
> Happy Go Lucky
> Indiana Jones and the something something


Smilie reviews - I like it


----------



## idioteque (Jun 17, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk and The Golden Compass. I am a naughty downloader and consequently don't go to the cinema a lot (although I'd like to)


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2008)

I started watching the golden compass and thought it was pants.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

I've seen 2 films at the pictures.

_Be Kind, Rewind_ and _Sex and the City_.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2008)

i haven't been for ages....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Smilie reviews - I like it


I'll get a bit stuck after 5 films though


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll get a bit stuck after 5 films though


There's always smilie combos. Eg The Phantom Menace


----------



## N_igma (Jun 17, 2008)

Girlfriend dragged me to see Sex and the City. Laughed once when Charlotte shit herself, woeful woeful film.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 17, 2008)

Let's Get Lost - reissue of glorious 1989 Chet Baker biopic, directed in beautiful b&w by Bruce Weber.

Still out, here 'n' there, catch it if you can.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 30, 2008)

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10.

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10

4. Lust, Caution 10/10

5. Water Lilies 9/10

6. The Edge of Heaven (Auf der Anderen Seite) 7/10

7. My Brother is an Only Child (Mio Fratello e Figlio Unico) 8/10

8. Happy-go-Lucky 8/10 but I want to say 9. Fabarooney film!

9. Sex & the City. Hmm, I can't really 'rate' that.

10. The Edge of Love. Enjoyable enough. Didn't really feel anything for the characters/plot/actors or anything really. But I didn't hate it. 5/10


----------



## Choc (Jul 1, 2008)

nothing really good on in cinema at the moment somehow. must be the summer-hole.

i could not bring myself to see sienna miller and kiera knightly in one film together (unless i got in for free ..  ). i want more more "anarchy" in film. when will the film couscous get to the ritzy?


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 8, 2008)

Not going to be on at the Ritzy 'cos the rival chain which operates the Renoir appears to have bought it out. Ritzy missed a trick here IMHO, it's the sort of film that should go down a treat with its audience.

Go and see Couscous! It really deserves to make money. (I'm so sad no-one wanted to join me thread about it...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock


----------



## Richard-Cranium (Jul 8, 2008)

Cloverfield
Doomsday
Iron Man
I Am Legend
Hancock
Mr. Brooks
American Gangster
In Bruges
Awake
I Now Pronouce You Chuck & Larry
Drillbit Taylor
Step Up 2 The Streets (Utter Shite)
Shrooms


& a bunch more I cant remember.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2008)

1 . Retour en Normandie 
2.  no country for old men
3.  monkey puzzle  
4. bra boys
5.  unfinished sky
6   "Orfanato, El",  "the orphanage
7. vertigo
8 in search of a midnight kiss

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0989000/

been ages since i've been to then flicks, saw this the other day, really enjoyed it, black and white, american indie flick, filmed in LA, although LA looks more like New York, as the characters do a lot of walking around - loser guy agrees to put an ad on craigs list to get a girlfriend, after sitting in his room getting stoned for 3 months, i won't spoil the hilarious and cringe making opening sequence - i really enjoyed this - great writing, witty, hilarious, and no stupid hollywood ending either...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2008)

1 - No Country for Old Men 
2 - Sweeney Todd 
3 - Juno 
4 - Happy Go Lucky 
5 - Indiana Jones and the something something 
6 - Killer of Sheep (no more smilies, but I liked it)


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 22, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock
The Mist


----------



## Structaural (Jul 22, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I Am Legend
> American Gangster
> The Golden Compass
> P.S. I Love You
> ...



so good you mentioned them twice?  (oh you added the Mist - I saw that on d/l recently - nice ending!)

What was Hancock like - it got panned by the critics?


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 24, 2008)

Wanted.

Basically complete pants, but it was directed by the guy who made Nightwatch / Daywatch and so had so much visual energy and invention it made up for the cliche ridden plot, the pitiful script and the phoned-in acting. He really does have amazing flair and it'd be good to see him work on a film that lived up to his ideas. Even the sound design was fantastic.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 24, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Wanted.
> 
> Basically complete pants, but it was directed by the guy who made Nightwatch / Daywatch and so had so much visual energy and invention it made up for the cliche ridden plot, the pitiful script and the phoned-in acting. He really does have amazing flair and it'd be good to see him work on a film that lived up to his ideas. Even the sound design was fantastic.



Wanted was the biggest pile of disappointment I've seen in a long time. Even the amazing stunts, fight scenes, Angelina Jolie eye candy and presence of one of my favorite brit actors Marc Warren weren't enough to redeem this film from having one of the most clichéd storylines about a 'chosen one' and then appropriating it to a bizarre storyline about saving the order of the loom weavers ffs.

That filmed failed even more than National Treasure Book Of Secrets. And that took some doing.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 24, 2008)

See, I pretty much hate action movies so I had pretty low expectations and just thought it looked fantastic.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2008)

Structaural said:


> so good you mentioned them twice?  (oh you added the Mist - I saw that on d/l recently - nice ending!)
> 
> What was Hancock like - it got panned by the critics?


Yea I've found out from this thread that there's a limit to the amount of times you can edit a post so I have to keep copying and pasting!

I wasn't so keen on the ending to Mist. Thought it was a bit unnecessarily "clever". The film basically contained a lot of messages/themes not about the Mist but about the people. 



Spoiler: Structaural



I thought the message was supposed to be that the religious nuts in the shop were wrong, but because of the ending I was unsure whether the director/King was trying to tell us that they survived because they had faith and the others died cos they didn't have faith? Also - "another dimension"?! Come on King, surely you can come up with something different like a weapons project gone wrong or if you really wanted to stretch it a portal to another planet a la stargate but why is it always with the "gateway to hell/another dimension"?!


 Other than that, thought it was a very good, suspenseful film that had some good underlying messages.

Hancock is enjoyable but the storyline in the middle seems like it was just added because they couldn't think of anything else to pad the film out with. Funny but not constantly lol...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't appear to be blessed with spoiler making skills so if I ruined "Mist" for you, well tough, I did try...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 24, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Yea I've found out from this thread that there's a limit to the amount of times you can edit a post so I have to keep copying and pasting!
> 
> I wasn't so keen on the ending to Mist. Thought it was a bit unnecessarily "clever". The film basically contained a lot of messages/themes not about the Mist but about the people.
> 
> ...



I thought the film was a bit weak myself, stereotypical characterisations and over the top acting, but I did like the dark ending. Nice Cloverfield ripoff aliens too. It could have been made for tv other than the effects, but I don't think I've found a horror film made in the US that I've found scary lately. 

I think it's because they all try and tap into middle american fears like aliens (from outerspace or abroad), predatory animals, europeans  and witchcraft. Which aren't that scary.
King's books always work though, but no-one seems to be able to translate that to the big screen, though Kubrik did well.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2008)

Always though IT was a pretty scary film, but it was about an evil clown so hard not to I suppose!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 1 . Retour en Normandie
> 2.  no country for old men
> 3.  monkey puzzle
> 4. bra boys
> ...



9. Paris


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock
The Mist
Batman: The Dark Knight


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 4, 2008)

Into the Wild
No Country for Old Men
The Edge of Heaven
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
There Will Be Blood
Paranoid Park
Standard Operating Procedure
Joy Division
Heartbeat Detector
Man On Wire


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2008)

My updated list:


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 4, 2008)

Be kind rewind
XXY
Mamma Mia
Shotgun Stories
Little Red Balloon(was that the name... the french film about the wee boy)


And it's here i falter! Bad memory or no more films, I can't tell.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 10, 2008)

tastebud said:


> 1. This is England 8/10
> 
> 2. Still Life 9/10.
> 
> ...


11. Wall-E - haven't seen an animation for ages. Really cute - I liked it.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 12, 2008)

No Country For Old Men - really good, despite it's flaws.  Well, it was good enough to justify buying a pirated copy in Cambodia... 
Wall-E - we were planning to see Batman, but went to this instead.  I'm glad we did, tbh! Really enjoyed it... s'very well done.
Couscous - A French film which I seriously enjoyed, it portrays family rows and bickering and helping people out and a fair bit more... superbly.  Worth a download, until it's out on DVD.  Pretty good for my French too, although they have quite strong accents, so the subtitles helped.

There was a six month gap between the first film and the other two, as I was outa the country and never saw any decent films to watch elsewhere, or felt like wasting time in a cinema.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 12, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock
The Mist
Batman: The Dark Knight
X-Files 2


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2008)

1 . Retour en Normandie
2. no country for old men
3. monkey puzzle
4. bra boys
5. unfinished sky
6 "Orfanato, El", "the orphanage
7. vertigo
8 in search of a midnight kiss
9. paris
10. Summer Hours

french flick, with juliet binoche - very good, a french family deal with theb death of their mother, and the secrets that come out


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2008)

went to the flicks last week.

first time in almost 3 years

i saw....

space chimps 


i was with my daughter. first time she'd ever been to the cinema


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

1. I am legend  
2. No country for old men 
3. Cloverfield  The shaky camera = nausea + headache
4. Enchanted  started watching it on a flight but couldn't be arsed seeing it through to the end and that's really unusual for me, normally if I've started watching a film I have to see the end


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

5. PS I love you  Nice enough popcorn chickflick
6. 27 dresses  Nice enough popcorn chickflick
7. Juno  
8. The bucket list


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

9. Charlie Wilson's War  Interesting and funny in parts
10. All the king's men  Good stuff
11. India Jones  Entertaining enough popcorn action/comedy flick
12. What happens in Vegas - okay for the genre
13. The incredible hulk - okay
14. Iron man   Love Robert Downey Jr


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

15. The happening  I like Mark Wahlberg so wanted to like the movie but didn't think it was that good
16. Hancock - It's Will Smith, innit. 
17. Doomsday  Pretty crap. Poor man's 28 days crossed with poor man's Mad Max. But the car chase is 
18. Wall-E  I don't normally go for animated movies, but this is good


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

19. Get smart 
20: Dark knight 
21: Baby mama 
22. Superhero movie  Very predictable but quite funny all the same
23. Ruins 
24. In the valley of Elah - Tommy Lee Jones and Charlize Theron are good
25. National Treasure book of secrets - okay
26. Deception - a bit disappointing
27. Prom night - I'm usually really easily entertained but even for my low standards this was crap


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

28. Wanted 

There's a few multiplexes here, no decent arthouse cinema, there's no equivalent of Manchester's Cornerhouse or the ICA or Prince Charles in London for all the non-blockbusters.

I understand some of the Egyptian and Indian movies have English subtitles, but since all the publicity is in Arabic or other languages, I can't figure out what they're called, what they're about or whether they might be any good so haven't been to see any.  If anyone can recommend something I'd appreciate it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> 28. Wanted
> 
> There's a few multiplexes here, no decent arthouse cinema, there's no equivalent of Manchester's Cornerhouse or the ICA or Prince Charles in London for all the non-blockbusters.
> 
> I understand some of the Egyptian and Indian movies have English subtitles, but since all the publicity is in Arabic or other languages, I can't figure out what they're called, what they're about or whether they might be any good so haven't been to see any.  If anyone can recommend something I'd appreciate it.



blimey, you've seen a lot of films this year


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> blimey, you've seen a lot of films this year


It took me more months than I care to admit to work out how to work the DVD player that came with a job lot of random kitchen stuff (but no instructions) that I bought from a colleague who was leaving the country.  

I tend to go to the cinema about once a week anyway.  I prefer going to see movies on the big screen.  If ever I'm stressed out or upset about something I head to the cinema.  I like the escapism, the huge screen and the darkness seem to envelop me in some way, it helps me chill out and re-boot my mood to normal by the time it's over.  I feel like I've 'done something' with my afternoon or evening as well, in a way that I wouldn't if I just sat at home and watched a movie on the telly.  

Must admit I have been to see a lot of crap though, because I haven't planned, I've just turned up at the cinema and gone to see whatever's starting next.  I miss decent European cinema and documentaries though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> blimey, you've seen a lot of films this year


p.s. Out of all those I'd recommend:  I am legend, No country for old men, Juno, Charlie Wilson's War, All the king's men, Iron man, Wall-E, Dark knight, In the valley of Elah.


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 18, 2008)

I have seen 'The Mummy 3' this evening - not through choice - some great visual effects but otherwise it is mindless drivel.


----------



## Leica (Sep 18, 2008)

off to see Nightfall by Jacques Tourneur in half an hour


----------



## tastebud (Sep 20, 2008)

Jar City. A typical Icelandic thriller. Typical Icelandic film I mean (very blue and dreary) - nothing to do with it being a thriller. 5/10


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 22, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock
The Mist
Batman: The Dark Knight
X-Files 2
Get Smart
Tropic Thunder


----------



## Leica (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just walked out of a screening of Plymptoons -- and I don't do that often. The people sitting next to me were too annoying so that might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 24, 2008)

so far this year

Shine A Light
The Dark Knight
Spiderman
Eden Lake

and tonight I saw Pineapple Express, which is excellent, one of the funniest films I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Leica (Sep 25, 2008)

tonight I saw Sita Sings the Blues, by Nina Paley
wonderful 2d animated film inspired by the Ramayana (Indian epic poem) and featuring the songs of Annette Henshaw


----------



## beatrix (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen Zilch. It's rubbish.


----------



## Choc (Sep 26, 2008)

i loved you so long!

it was very good imo, a bit sad.

also i saw 1/3 of the wave...unfort not enough to really say how i liked it


----------



## Maltin (Sep 27, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> and tonight I saw Pineapple Express, which is excellent, one of the funniest films I've seen in a long time.


I hated it.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

Leica said:


> I've just walked out of a screening of Plymptoons -- and I don't do that often. The people sitting next to me were too annoying so that might have something to do with it as well.



Amazing stuff, shame it got so strongly associated with MTV


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 27, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> 28. Wanted


29. The Dark Knight  I thought the Joker was a bit Hannibal Lecter-ish in parts.  But overall I thought this was a good movie.  I thought Heath Ledger was good in Brokeback Mountain.  And this was good.  And I love Maggie Gyllenhaal.  But what was Batman's deep growly weird voice all about? 

30. Mamma mia!  I don't normally 'do' musicals, but this was great.  And normally I can't stand annoying people in the cinema, but in this case, at the end, there were a couple of kids who went to the front of the auditorium and they were dancing! Cute!   (Shhhhh! I so wanted to get up there and join them!)

31. The Mummy - Tomb of the Dragon Emperor.  Again, very entertaining for the genre.  Loved it. 

32. Tropic Thunder - there were two reasons why I initially thought this movie was dubious, the whole Robert Downey Jr getting blacked up.  Plus the references to "retard" (as an Aspie, someone on the autistic spectrum, I know a lot of people in the neurodiversity movement are up in arms about this).  But I thought it was  and I laughed out loud so much that I started to get a bit embarrassed by PDAs.


----------



## Leica (Sep 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Amazing stuff



just not my kind of thing
Meanwhile, Nina Paley's gorgeous film still hasn't got a distibutor.


----------



## tastebud (Oct 1, 2008)

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10.

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10

4. Lust, Caution 10/10

5. Water Lilies 9/10

6. The Edge of Heaven (Auf der Anderen Seite) 7/10

7. My Brother is an Only Child (Mio Fratello e Figlio Unico) 8/10

8. Happy-go-Lucky 8/10 but I want to say 9. Fabarooney film!

9. Sex & the City. Hmm, I can't really 'rate' that.

10. The Edge of Love. Enjoyable enough. Didn't really feel anything for the characters/plot/actors or anything really. But I didn't hate it. 5/10 

11. Wall-E - haven't seen an animation for ages. Really cute - I liked it.

12. Jar City. A typical Icelandic thriller. Typical Icelandic film I mean (very blue and dreary) - nothing to do with it being a thriller. 5/10

13. Yesterday, 'The Girl Who Leapt Through Time'. 9.9/10
It was great - I loved it, loved it, loved it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> 29. The Dark Knight  I thought the Joker was a bit Hannibal Lecter-ish in parts.  But overall I thought this was a good movie.  I thought Heath Ledger was good in Brokeback Mountain.  And this was good.  And I love Maggie Gyllenhaal.  But what was Batman's deep growly weird voice all about?



When you think about it, it makes sense in the uber-realist version of Batman that Nolan is trying to do.  If he just spoke the same as Bruce Wayne, everyone who knew him would work out who he was.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2008)

Transformers, Cloverfield, wall-e and the kiterunner.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 6, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock
The Mist
Batman: The Dark Knight
X-Files 2
Get Smart
Tropic Thunder

Taken - absolutely loved it! If you like Jack Bauer and you like Jason Bourne you'll love this film!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 12, 2008)

Into the Wild
No Country for Old Men
The Edge of Heaven
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
There Will Be Blood
Paranoid Park
Standard Operating Procedure
Joy Division
Heartbeat Detector (pretentious tripe)
Man On Wire
Hellboy II
Import Export (it's good, but god it's grim!)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 15, 2008)

Just come back from seeing 'The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas'  - very powerful gripping movie. 
 I could'nt recommended this film highly enough  - 10 out of 10.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 1 . Retour en Normandie
> 2. no country for old men
> 3. monkey puzzle
> 4. bra boys
> ...





11. Three Blind Mice

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1239388/

Aussie film at the london film festival, enjoyed it, despite making the mistake of necking a pint just before  and spending about 45 minutes bursting for a piss 

3 aussie naval officers have a night on the town the day before they ship out for iraq, each of them thinking of not shipping out for various reasons, drinking, fighting, gambling, sex, parents, girlfriends, what more do you need ?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 17, 2008)

How to Lose Friends and Alienate People 
Every single review I've seen and heard about this film has really slated it. I only went because it stars Simon Pegg but I was expecting the worse. However I think it were'nt too bad not hysterically funny but pleasant enuff - and it's got Miriam Margolyes in it


----------



## Grub str. hack (Oct 17, 2008)

Juno
No country for old men
Dark knight 
Teeth 
Donkey punch 
Chaser
Beowulf
Nine miles down 
The strangers
Gommorah
Chymical wedding
American gangster
The orphanage

Just saw a British movie called Zebra Crossings at the rain dance festival.
A bit like Gommorah or la Hain, but set in Elephant and Castle. Look out for this when it goes on general release. Its very very good.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 17, 2008)

Grub str. hack said:


> Just saw a British movie called Zebra Crossings at the rain dance festival.
> A bit like Gommorah or la Hain, but set in Elephant and Castle. Look out for this when it goes on general release. Its very very good.



That raindance festival was quite good was'nt it
I missed Zebra Crossings but I saw quite a few raindance films this year including the Patti Smith film and a couple of very strange but intriguing Japanese films


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2008)

12.  burn after reading
hilarious


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 18, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

Only once to the cinema this year, and I didn't even want to go.


----------



## tastebud (Oct 19, 2008)

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10.

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10

4. Lust, Caution 10/10

5. Water Lilies 9/10

6. The Edge of Heaven (Auf der Anderen Seite) 7/10

7. My Brother is an Only Child (Mio Fratello e Figlio Unico) 8/10

8. Happy-go-Lucky 8/10 but I want to say 9. Fabarooney film!

9. Sex & the City. Hmm, I can't really 'rate' that.

10. The Edge of Love. Enjoyable enough. Didn't really feel anything for the characters/plot/actors or anything really. But I didn't hate it. 5/10

11. Wall-E - haven't seen an animation for ages. Really cute - I liked it.

12. Jar City. A typical Icelandic thriller. Typical Icelandic film I mean (very blue and dreary) - nothing to do with it being a thriller. 5/10

13. Yesterday, 'The Girl Who Leapt Through Time'. 9.9/10
It was great - I loved it, loved it, loved it.

14. The Fall. 9/10. Really cool. Go see!


----------



## Missez (Oct 19, 2008)

Cloverfield
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
Hancock
Batman: The Dark Knight 
Wanted
Mummy 3
Hell Boy 2


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 19, 2008)

Into the Wild
No Country for Old Men
The Edge of Heaven
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
There Will Be Blood
Paranoid Park
Standard Operating Procedure
Joy Division
Heartbeat Detector 
Man On Wire
Hellboy II
Import Export 
Jar City
Gomorrah


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 12.  burn after reading
> hilarious


isn't it fantastic. went to see it at the rio this eve and i haven't enjoyed a film so much for a long time. funny, tight and engrossing. very very good indeed


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> isn't it fantastic. went to see it at the rio this eve and i haven't enjoyed a film so much for a long time. funny, tight and engrossing. very very good indeed



it was very good, well written, very funny, great performances from all the leads


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 20, 2008)

This is England - well worth seeing 7/10
Bee Movie - not bad for a kids film but I got bored 6/10
Kite Runner - surprisingly good version of the book 8/10
Lust, Caution - very worth seeing 9/10
Half Moon (on at the ICA) - interesting but flawed 5/10
Still Life 10/10
No Country For Old Men - nothing like the great film the hype suggested and very shallow 6/10
There will be blood 8/10 - not a masterpiece but has some fantastic acting and great scenes
The boss of it all 7/10 - very watchable but not one of Lars' best
Juno 5/10  - meh
Happy go lucky 8/10 - surprisingly good
Persepolis 7/10 - a bit flat and uninspiring compared to the books
Jar City 6/10 Entertaining enough but not very original
Good Dick 2/10 Nothing to enjoy
The Fall 8/10 Quite Gilliamesque, which is good if you like Terry Gilliam


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it was very good, well written, very funny, great performances from all the leads


i wanted to watch it again as soon as it finished. we've been laughing about it ever since.top movie imo, straight to point (in a round-about-way), great plot, marvellous acting, tight-as-fuck direction, loved the thing. _league of morons!_


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 20, 2008)

I've decided to give my films a score out of 10, and maybe a little comment!

I Am Legend - *6/10* - would have been 7 if it weren't for the abundance of zombie films that preceded it rendering this film enjoyable but not really original
American Gangster - *7/10*
The Golden Compass - *6/10* - will be elevated to 7 if the sequels are ever made, as it is, as a stand alone film, it doesn't really work (enjoyable tho)
P.S. I Love You - *5/10* - would be 6 if I was a girl, but I'm not, despite what people on this forum may think!
Charlie Wilson's War - *7/10* - just scrapes a 7 because I'm interested in the film subject, but for others may be a bit of a drag
Juno - *7/10* - thought I'd hate it as this was my girlfriend's choice but really enjoyed it
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem - *6/10* - too much of a laugh to score this one a 5!
No Country for Old Men - *7/10* - didn't think this lived up to the hype enough to be awarded any higher than a 7, but have been told I just didn't "get" it, altho when asked to explain further, was told the point was that the good guy doesn't always win (which isn't a genius twist if you ask me)
Cloverfield - *7/10* - I like films that try something original or unusual, and altho it's been done before, I liked how it was filmed, putting you right in the middle of the action (altho it did make my girlfriend sick afterwards as we were sat near the front!)
Vantage Point - *7/10* - another film that tried something new and interesting (well, not common at least), altho saying that, the story seemed to have been given a lower priority than the way it was filmed
Beowulf (3D) - *6/10* - ok but not great, altho the 3D was a nice touch, not something I'd rush to watch again
The Orphanage - *7/10* - very eerie and spooky and great twist
Iron Man - *6/10* - as enjoyable as it was, I think I'd have enjoyed it more if I was already a fan of the Iron Man comics, I'm not so it only gets 6
Indiana Jones 4 - *8/10* - my favourite film so far! everything you wanted from an Indiana Jones film
What Happens In Vegas - *6/10* - enjoyable but ultimately just another in a long list of American romcoms
The Incredible Hulk - *6/10* - liked it better than Iron Man and surely deserves credit for helping to erase the memories of the first Hulk film, but again, just another in a long list of comic to screen films
The Happening - *4/10* - Jesus Christ! 
Hancock - *6/10* - this was as if someone thought it'd be a good idea to make an "alternative" superhero film, but not stupid like the Scary Movie type films, and forgot all about a story before they started filming. Good film but it just didn't seem necessary for the entire story with Smith and the guys wife which seemed to be just a filler in the middle of the film
The Mist - *7/10* - this wasn't greeted warmly in reviews and doubt many people went to see it, but it was an excellent take on human nature in tense situations. Two things, was it really necessary for the monsters to have come from "an alternate dimension" or for the ending which I shalln't mention here in case anyone hasn't but wants to watch it?
Batman: The Dark Knight - *7/10* - never really been a Batman fan, but this is by far the best film in the franchise (altho I haven't seen Batman Begins which features a Sheffield United shirt!)
X-Files 2 - *5/10* - they had two options, either a continuation of the major story line of the series, or a one off on an interesting phenomenon. Unfortunately they chose the latter option but with a not-very-interesting phenomenon. Nice to see the old team assembled once more, but a trick was certainly missed here
Get Smart - *6/10* - entertaining and funny in places, but nothing more really, worth watching tho
Tropic Thunder - *7/10* - really enjoyable and very funny in places, liked the idea of a modern day accidental Vietnam
Taken - *7/10* - the only reason this doesn't score 8 is because 8+ is reserved for very special films, and also because the main character seemed to find information out on exactly what he wanted pretty quick and easy, but if you want to know what you'd get if you crossed Jack Bauer and Jason Bourne and put him in retirement, this is the film for you! I've also just realised that in order to be considered a super spy, your initials must be JB, like James Bond, who I really really want to add to this list with an 8+!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

13. La Vie d'artiste

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0857343/

really good french film showing at the london film festival, my life as an artist, a writer, a singer, an actor, all made of fail, try and fulfil their dreams, really sweet film.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

14. A Week Alone (Una semana solos)

http://www.bfi.org.uk/lff/node/1283?utm_source=lffs10&utm_medium=internal&utm_campaign=lffs

saw this tonight at the london film festival, a little slow, but interesting in parts


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 28, 2008)

Last week...

-_Burn After Reading_

-_Zenzen Daijobu (Fine, Totally Fine)_

Wasn't expecting much of either, but ended up really enjoying both.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2008)

Hellboy 2 - The Golden Army. Very poor indeed, witless, poor plotting, bad humour, quite ridiculous storylines that try and cram so much in that the whole is a shambolic mess imo. Disappointing stuff, not helped by the boiler at the Prince Charles being broken so the cinema was freezing cold


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2008)

Ghosttown.
It was O.K. Ricky Gervais is amusing enough as the grumpy dentist who can see dead people, but apart from that there's not really that much to it


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 30, 2008)

Iron Man
Cloverfield
Wall_E
Orphanage
Dark Knight

Others I can't recall, must have been rubbish.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 4, 2008)

The Midnight Meat Train
 very gory horror film based on a short story by Clive Barker and starring Vinnie Jones - it was well cool


----------



## tastebud (Nov 6, 2008)

tastebud said:


> 1. This is England 8/10
> 
> 2. Still Life 9/10.
> 
> ...



15. I've Loved You So Long. Brilliant. Got a bit unbelieveable towards the end, but exactly the kind of film I like, otherwise. 8/10


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2008)

1 - No Country for Old Men 
2 - Sweeney Todd 
3 - Juno 
4 - Happy Go Lucky 
5 - Indiana Jones and the something something 
6 - Killer of Sheep (no more smilies, but I liked it)
7 - Dark Knight
8 - Gonzo - really well put together biography
9 - Of Time and the City - very odd, and arty but quite good.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 7, 2008)

Went to see W this afternoon - Oliver Stone's film about George Bush. It starts in 2002 as Bush is planning the war in Iraq and tells the story of his life through a series of flashbacks. It was alright I suppose, but I felt Oliver Stone could have done a lot more with the subject matter..


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2008)

Christ, some of you go to the cinema a lot!

I saw Eagle Eye at the Imax last night. The cinema was almost empty - a stark contrast to Batman, where we had to book four weeks ahead and then still got seats at the side. EE was enjoyable, but didn't really have anything in it that set it apart from lots of other thrillers - you could easily guess how the characters were going to develop. It was well-acted and some of the twists in the details were clever, but the last two minutes were quite bizarrely bad.


----------



## rover07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok not a cinema film...but did anyone see that film on 5 this afternoon with a very young Angelina Jolie...cool rave music...looked 80s but must have been later??


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 9, 2008)

I Am Legend
American Gangster
The Golden Compass
P.S. I Love You
Charlie Wilson's War
Juno
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
No Country for Old Men
Cloverfield
Vantage Point
Beowulf (3D)
The Orphanage
Iron Man
Indiana Jones 4
What Happens In Vegas
The Incredible Hulk
The Happening
Hancock
The Mist
Batman: The Dark Knight
X-Files 2
Get Smart
Tropic Thunder
Taken
Quantum of Solace


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 9, 2008)

show off


----------



## tastebud (Nov 20, 2008)

1. This is England 8/10

2. Still Life 9/10.

3. Four months, three weeks, two days at the Prince Charles. 8/10

4. Lust, Caution 10/10

5. Water Lilies 9/10

6. The Edge of Heaven (Auf der Anderen Seite) 7/10

7. My Brother is an Only Child (Mio Fratello e Figlio Unico) 8/10

8. Happy-go-Lucky 8/10 but I want to say 9. Fabarooney film!

9. Sex & the City. Hmm, I can't really 'rate' that.

10. The Edge of Love. Enjoyable enough. Didn't really feel anything for the characters/plot/actors or anything really. But I didn't hate it. 5/10

11. Wall-E - haven't seen an animation for ages. Really cute - I liked it.

12. Jar City. A typical Icelandic thriller. Typical Icelandic film I mean (very blue and dreary) - nothing to do with it being a thriller. 5/10

13. Yesterday, 'The Girl Who Leapt Through Time'. 9.9/10
It was great - I loved it, loved it, loved it.

14. The Fall. 9/10. Really cool. Go see! 

15. I've Loved You So Long. Brilliant. Got a bit unbelieveable towards the end, but exactly the kind of film I like, otherwise. 8/10

16. Burn After Reading - ace, very funny. 9/10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 21, 2008)

my list -
Shine A Light
The Dark Knight
Spiderman
Mama Mia
Eden Lake
Dream of Life
Pineapple Express
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Sisterhood
How to Lose Friends and Alienate People 
Gommorah
Ghosttown
The Midnight Meat Train
W
The Baader Meinhoff Complex
Burn After Reading

and I've just come back from seeing Choke which was really excellent


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 23, 2008)

This month: _Viva_ and _The Fall_.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 24, 2008)

'Zack and Miri Make a Porno' It's really funny,  good silly, smutty fun and an excellent soundtrack to boot -  8 outa 10


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 25, 2008)

I Am Legend (7/10)
American Gangster (8/10)
The Golden Compass (7/10)
P.S. I Love You (5/10)
Charlie Wilson's War (8/10)
Juno (7/10)
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem (6/10)
No Country for Old Men (7/10)
Cloverfield (7/10)
Vantage Point (7/10)
Beowulf (3D) (7/10)
The Orphanage (8/10)
Iron Man (6/10)
Indiana Jones 4 (9/10)
What Happens In Vegas (6/10)
The Incredible Hulk (6/10)
The Happening (4/10)
Hancock (6/10)
The Mist (8/10)
Batman: The Dark Knight (8/10)
X-Files 2 (5/10)
Get Smart (6/10)
Tropic Thunder (7/10)
Taken (8/10)
Quantum of Solace (8/10)
Der Baader Meinhof Komplex (9/10)
Body of Lies (8/10)


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 25, 2008)

Batman - The Dark Knight
Hellboy 2


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 26, 2008)

I worked in Hollywood over the summer, in the cinema, particularly.

I think I've seen Batman too many times, I'm beginning to develop CIA theories. . .


----------



## Augie March (Nov 26, 2008)

narcodollars said:


> I think I've seen Batman too many times, I'm beginning to develop CIA theories. . .


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a part in the movie about how Batman acquired the technology to steal into the business office through the window and snatch the Chinese accountant out of there. It's called "Sky Hook", I think, and it was supposedly a CIA invention, according to the script. 

I'm talking about the scene where Batman deploys some type of parachute signal, and a helicopter passes by to take them both up and out of the office. I'll have to see it twelve or thirteen more times to figure it out.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 27, 2008)

This week, _Persepolis_.

(Great stuff. Not really sure why I didn't bother to see it when I had the chance earlier this year.)


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 7, 2008)

Frostbite - bonkers Swedish / Russia teen vampire movie. Funny as fuck, even though it's pretty naff. A house party of teenagers all turn into vampires...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454457/


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 14. A Week Alone (Una semana solos)
> 
> http://www.bfi.org.uk/lff/node/1283?utm_source=lffs10&utm_medium=internal&utm_campaign=lffs
> 
> saw this tonight at the london film festival, a little slow, but interesting in parts



14 this year, only a few weeks left, might see a couple more i guess, but 14 in a year is piss poor imo


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2008)

Saw today an early preview of Dean Spanley. I don't think it'll open for a while yet but it's a must. Peter O'Toole is fucking superlative in it.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 8, 2008)

This is England - well worth seeing 7/10
Bee Movie - not bad for a kids film but I got bored 6/10
Kite Runner - surprisingly good version of the book 8/10
Lust, Caution - very worth seeing 9/10
Half Moon (on at the ICA) - interesting but flawed 5/10
Still Life 10/10
No Country For Old Men - nothing like the great film the hype suggested and very shallow 6/10
There will be blood 8/10 - not a masterpiece but has some fantastic acting and great scenes
The boss of it all 7/10 - very watchable but not one of Lars' best
Juno 5/10  - meh
Happy go lucky 8/10 - surprisingly good
Persepolis 7/10 - a bit flat and uninspiring compared to the books
Jar City 6/10 Entertaining enough but not very original
Good Dick 2/10 Nothing to enjoy
The Fall 8/10 Quite Gilliamesque, which is good if you like Terry Gilliam
I've loved you so long - 7/10 - well worth watching, though flawed
Of Time and the City 6/10 - passable but more about the director's childhood than the city - flawed voiceover
Waltz with Bashir 8/10 - a good effort to get at the reality of the Israeli idea of a 'moral' army - plus some nice artwork.
Burn After Reading 8/10 - excellent stuff - got a critical panning, but the critics rarely pick the right Coen brothers films to wank over


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 11, 2008)

Went to see Four Christmases last night, it was O.K, there were a few good  funny  slapstick moments, bit of a soppy ending tho...


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 29, 2008)

I Am Legend (7/10)
American Gangster (8/10)
The Golden Compass (7/10)
P.S. I Love You (5/10)
Charlie Wilson's War (8/10)
Juno (7/10)
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem (6/10)
No Country for Old Men (7/10)
Cloverfield (7/10)
Vantage Point (7/10)
Beowulf (3D) (7/10)
The Orphanage (8/10)
Iron Man (6/10)
Indiana Jones 4 (9/10)
What Happens In Vegas (6/10)
The Incredible Hulk (6/10)
The Happening (4/10)
Hancock (6/10)
The Mist (8/10)
Batman: The Dark Knight (8/10)
X-Files 2 (5/10)
Get Smart (6/10)
Tropic Thunder (7/10)
Taken (8/10)
Quantum of Solace (8/10)
Der Baader Meinhof Komplex (9/10)
Body of Lies (8/10)
The Day The Earth Stood Still (7/10)


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 29, 2008)

This is England - well worth seeing 7/10
Bee Movie - not bad for a kids film but I got bored 6/10
Kite Runner - surprisingly good version of the book 8/10
Lust, Caution - very worth seeing 9/10
Half Moon (on at the ICA) - interesting but flawed 5/10
Still Life 10/10
No Country For Old Men - nothing like the great film the hype suggested and very shallow 6/10
There will be blood 8/10 - not a masterpiece but has some fantastic acting and great scenes
The boss of it all 7/10 - very watchable but not one of Lars' best
Juno 5/10  - meh
Happy go lucky 8/10 - surprisingly good
Persepolis 7/10 - a bit flat and uninspiring compared to the books
Jar City 6/10 Entertaining enough but not very original
Good Dick 2/10 Nothing to enjoy
The Fall 8/10 Quite Gilliamesque, which is good if you like Terry Gilliam
I've loved you so long - 7/10 - well worth watching, though flawed
Of Time and the City 6/10 - passable but more about the director's childhood than the city - flawed voiceover
Waltz with Bashir 8/10 - a good effort to get at the reality of the Israeli idea of a 'moral' army - plus some nice artwork.
Burn After Reading 8/10 - excellent stuff - got a critical panning, but the critics rarely pick the right Coen brothers films to wank over
In Bruges 8/10 - Basically silly but very amusing film, with gangsters portrayed as the losers they are
Gonzo: the life and work of HST 5/10 - poor tv documentary effort, stylistically dull


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2008)

you beat me hands down with 21. I only did 16.
although you might be lying about 'in bruges'? did you really see that at the movies?


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 29, 2008)

tastebud said:


> you beat me hands down with 21. I only did 16.
> although you might be lying about 'in bruges'? did you really see that at the movies?



No  I saw it on my computer. I just wanted to look cool


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> No  I saw it on my computer. I just wanted to look cool


knew it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 29, 2008)

Shine A Light ( 8 out of 10)
The Dark Knight(6 out of 10)
Spiderman(8 out of 10)
Mama Mia( 9 out of 10)
Eden Lake(7 out of 10)
Dream of Life( 7 out of 10)
Pineapple Express(9 out of 10)
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas( 9 out of10)
Sisterhood (7 out of10)
How to Lose Friends and Alienate People ( 7 out of 10)
Gommorah (7 out of 10)
Ghosttown (8 out of 10)
The Midnight Meat Train (9 out of 10)
W (4 out of 10)
The Baader Meinhoff Complex (9 out of 10)
Burn After Reading ( 9 out of 10)
Choke (9 out of 10)
Zack and Miri Make A Porno (9 out of 10)
Four Christmasses (7 out of 10)
Inkheart (8 out of 10)
Lakeview Terrace (10 out of 10)
A Bunch of Amateurs (7 out of 10)
Bedtime Stories (9 out of 10)
Australia (7 out of 10)


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2008)

Let the Right One In (10/10)
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (9/10)
The Wrestler (7/10)
Revolutionary Road (6/10)
Milk (6/10)
Doubt (6/10)
Easy Virtue (6/10)
The Baader Meinhof Complex (3/1)
I Am Legend (2/10)
In Bruges (7/10)
Hunger (8/10)
W. (4/10)
Frost/Nixon (6/10)
The Visitor (6/10)
Elegy (7/10)
Burn After Reading (7/10)
Gomorra (4/10)
The Duchess (4/10)
The Dark Knight (7/10)
Hellboy 2 (3/10)
Iron Man (6/10)
Persepolis (9/10)
Gone Baby Gone (9/10)
The X-Files 2 (5/10)
Somers Town (7/10)
Wall-E (6/10)
Man on a Wire (4/10)
The Incredible Hulk (5/10)
Fear(s) of the Dark (6/10)
A Complete History of my Sexual Failures (6/10)
My Winnipeg (9/10)
Brand Upon the Brain (7/10)
Written on the Wind (10/10)
Indiana Jones and TKOTCS (6/10)
Speedracer (3/10)
Cassandra's Dream (2/10)
The Orphanage (4/10)
Rachel Getting Married (8/10)
Margot at the Wedding (6/10)
WAZ (2/10)
Water Lilies (7/10)
I've Loved You So Long (8/10)
Be Kind Rewind (3/10)
[REC] (7/10)
Cloverfield (8/10)
The Mist (6/10)
Diary of the Dead (4/10)
Voyage to Italy (8/10)
Into the Wild (8/10)
The Assassination of Jesse James... (8/10)
The Reader (2/10)
Mama Mia (1/10)
Sweeney Todd (9/10)


I win


----------



## N_igma (Dec 29, 2008)

Best film I've seen at the cinema this year is Gone Baby Gone. Only got released here in 2008 cos of the Maddie fiasco iirc but still a top show.


----------

